# PSVR thread ... help setting up



## ErnieBlues (Jun 4, 2019)

Look at this shit atm blowing up with amazing games ! people are going nuts over it, i bought the whole set the other day and the fuckers not working, I've done all the youtube fixes and none worked, no signal from processors to tv and it's the correct hdmi cable.


Anyone help a brother out on this ?



thxs


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2019)

Virtual Reality almost always requires a specific VR version of the game. Most games do not inherently come with VR. Many games don't support it at all.


----------



## ErnieBlues (Jun 5, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Virtual Reality almost always requires a specific VR version of the game. Most games do not inherently come with VR. Many games don't support it at all.


the standalone ones yes, but mines psvr playstation vr headset etc


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 5, 2019)

Are you hooking it directly to the HDMI on the TV or running it through a stereo/cable box? Is your TV set on 1080? (720 I don't think will work at all.)


----------



## ErnieBlues (Jun 5, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Are you hooking it directly to the HDMI on the TV or running it through a stereo/cable box? Is your TV set on 1080? (720 I don't think will work at all.)


I've got it set up like this, my tv has no settings to change 1080 but my ps4 works when i change back the hdmi cable from the processor, the possessor light goes white but i have no signal to the tv and when i press the on button my vr headset it doesn't turn on.

I'v swapped the hdmi cable over to test if the cable was faulty, but still nothing.


----------



## ErnieBlues (Jun 5, 2019)

I've ordered this ultra hd cable thing, hopefully that'll fix it


----------

